# Sadie is THE BEST dog on the planet!



## killmodell (May 22, 2006)

I just have to say this. I have had many dogs in my life and loved them all.
Sadie is now almost 3 years old and she is by far the most incredible dog I have ever had. This is my first German Shepherd and every day I am amazed at the love and intelligence of this breed.

I have found her personality to be just what everyone has said. If we are not home she can be found on either the bed or a pillow at all times









She is definitely a member of the pack and loves to give kisses to everyone in the family but when dad is home she becomes my shadow and I LOVE IT. She catches frisbees and tennis balls all day. She absolutely loves the water whether it is the sprinkler, the pool or a friends pond.

I just can't say enough great things about this breed. Her intelligence is almost spooky. She has at least 10 different toys in her cage and will go and get whatever you tell her too. She has never chewed anything up, went potty in the house ONE TIME (and it was our fault when she was a pup...) doesn't bark, is friendly to other people but wary of strangers until we give her the A O K... but most of all just heaps unconditional love on her family like no dog I have ever seen before.

If you are thinking of getting a dog I just can't say enough good things about German Shepherds. This will be the breed I will spend the rest of my days on earth with!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ahhh another convert!! They are the best aren't they?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I hear ya! DH said all our dogs from now on will be GSDs...fine with me! We're both also blown away by the breed! It's even more of a compliment when one of your friends say "you know, we should have gotten a GSD instead of a BREED, it'd be a better family dog."


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Awww congrats on having such a great dog. I love GSD's best dogs hands down. 










I love them even though one of them swiped my sandwich from me last night(thread is in the Stories forum). Sigh... Still amazing dogs.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup they are the BEST dogs!!!
I will always have a GSD or 2 or 3


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I love to read posts like this!









I've grown up with them, so I couldn't really imagine life without one. They're just something else.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ditto the above thoughts from me. Even when I have purposefully explored other breeds, I kept coming back to the GSD. Once you have them, nothing else compares!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My hubby wanted to try a Golden Retriever. Reluctantly I researched breeders. So Havoc should have been a golden







. At the last minute he said no I think we should stick with GSD's. Thank goodness I already had done my GSD homework! Dodged a bullet there!


----------

